# You don't make money at 15.00 a drive ,but good money at 150.00 an hour!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So what's the difference? As they say it's not a sprint but a marathon .15.00 a drive you won't make money but if you do 10 drives an hour it's good money. So if you have 50 driveways under contract for the season and you plow 20 times for the season is that good money for a 100 hrs of work?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;664765 said:


> So what's the difference? As they say it's not a sprint but a marathon .15.00 a drive you won't make money but if you do 10 drives an hour it's good money. So if you have 50 driveways under contract for the season and you plow 20 times for the season is that good money for a 100 hrs of work?


I will take the $15,000 if you dont need it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

what its like 4 0r 5 out on the islands he must of been tipping them back today. Well actually you could make more money with 15 buck driveways then by the hour pay. Because with hours there is so mnay hours in a season.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;664797 said:


> I will take the $15,000 if you dont need it


I will too but IMO you have to gross 15k/truck min to make it worth while.


----------



## SilkKnitter (Apr 2, 2008)

If the driveway is 3 miles long and 15 feet wide then no it is so not worth it. You will not make any money or get to your other driveways before they call someone else.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SilkKnitter;665184 said:


> If the driveway is 3 miles long and 15 feet wide then no it is so not worth it. You will not make any money or get to your other driveways before they call someone else.


There small enough to do 10/hour.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i like $30-$50 drives better. i can get 3-4 done in an hour and not feel like im rushing. plus i actually get out of the truck to shovel unlike alot of the $10-$15 per guys. quality over quantity in my opinion, but what do i know i plow snow for a living.....well among other things.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;664765 said:


> So what's the difference? As they say it's not a sprint but a marathon .15.00 a drive you won't make money but if you do 10 drives an hour it's good money. So if you have 50 driveways under contract for the season and you plow 20 times for the season is that good money for a 100 hrs of work?


I'm not really a snow plower either. New title: Mathmatician
Here is the formula: Saturdays 3-4" fluffy snow, 12 ft. pull back on the pusher blade, 28 single drive condo units, $480 to clear all drives, total time for job: 42 minutes.

As well, hate to plow a drive for less than $35. But the math works.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

$15 a drive it depends on how close they are to one another, and other lots.

if they are one right beside another... not problem.... but when you have to drive 5 minuets between them ... is the issue.

i have a 40 house HOA. all 40 drive ways are 50-60 ft long, and are eary to do. push past side load grarage, push turn around spot, widen going back out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Price them a bit higher then do the "get your neighbor and both save $5"
that way you start linking them side by side and getting your big money

someone will still call you a lowballer.

would you do the same thing for commercial properties beside each other?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;677658 said:


> Price them a bit higher then do the "get your neighbor and both save $5"
> that way you start linking them side by side and getting your big money
> 
> someone will still call you a lowballer.
> ...


Heck yes I gave one of my commercials a discount for getting me the church next door!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;664765 said:


> So what's the difference? As they say it's not a sprint but a marathon .15.00 a drive you won't make money but if you do 10 drives an hour it's good money. So if you have 50 driveways under contract for the season and you plow 20 times for the season is that good money for a 100 hrs of work?


thats were the term "lowballing" comes into effect. $15 per lane isn't the norm. If you take into consideration of time/expense per lane, doesn't make sense. In Ottawa, I can get $40 easy per resi.


----------

